# Apps Ghost Uninstalling On 1.8 Unleashed



## painball64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I havent had the problem till now when droidforums and amazon app keeps uninstalling after every reboot. Done a few wipes but it keeps coming back. Id upgrade to 2.0 but 3g refuses to get data on 2.0. Any ideas?


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

data has been pretty rough on 2.0. I have alot of drop outs. my apps are installed but don't show up in the market as installed apps its weird. is this what's happening to you? I think it started on the full wipe roms 1.8 or 1.9

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Did either if you try clearing market app data under manage apps?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rumkeg (Oct 25, 2011)

Go to manage apps----media---uncheck apps that are checked then move to phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

